# What are your rats getting for the holidays?



## Dinoclor (Mar 2, 2013)

Just because rats don't celebrate christmas (or whatever winter holiday you have), doesn't mean that they can't benefit from it!

I'm thinking of giving them all their own package with some nuts and a few chocolate chips, and also giving them the gift of a toilet roll with treats in the middle. The wrapping paper is great fun for a rat, too. So, are you giving your rats something? What will it be?


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

A stocking filled with treats and homemade hammocks and tunnels


----------



## Eyerish91 (Dec 14, 2013)

My boys got an early Christmas present this year: a hanging chew toy. They'll also be sharing some holiday home cooking with me.


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm making some home-made bedding balls for him to rip up, as well as a pancake batter paper mache pinata filled with some tasty treats!


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I made mine a cardboard hanging chew toy. Yeah, I know so exciting. Though I'm making a little "after Christmas celebration" because that's when I'll actually have money to buy them things. Though, I just now remembered seeing someone stringing popcorn in their rats cage for Christmas... Hmmm... Very good idea... Think I'll go do that right now...


----------



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

My girls already have another hammock waiting for them under the tree but I will probably get them each a new toy - they have a chew toy at work that looks like a candy cane and is made of twigs. Maybe that - they love twigs and willow sticks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm making mine a digging box with some grass seed, a few hammocks, and the pancake batter mâché paper ball sounds like an awesome idea! Definitely adding that to my list. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine are coming with us to my boyfriend's parents house where they'll get their own mini Christmas dinner :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Mine will be getting extra treats and some of the christmas dinner.
After christmas is when I will be getting them some new toys and things.

I got a new rat yesterday and bought a load of things for her so when they are all living together happily, they will also get all those new things too!


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I made mine lots of new hammocks but buckled and gave them early... I also gave them some toys early. I asked for a DCN so that will spoil the babies.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Probably going to give them things they like... 

A whole roll of toilet paper... A full tissue box... Turkey bone... Wrapping paper... Some stuffed animals for them to rip apart  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

My ratties are getting some new hammocks, some treats and some new climbing toys!


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Hmm... Mine will be getting more rattie friends. We're adopting some pups just days after Christmas (I think around the 29th).. Of course, they won't see them for 3 more weeks, but when we do put them together they'll get the toys the new boys will be playing with, etc. Also maybe some nice toys after Christmas.. I asked for a petco gift card for Christmas and am hoping that relatives did get me one. If so a silent spinner or flying saucer might be in the future for my ratties.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

So unexpectedly the clearance bin at petsmart had AWESOME deals !! My girls were able to have some pretty toys!!!! This is the first time they have so many toys that aren't just home made ...
View attachment 103778

They got a parrot toy, plastic links, a stuffed animal, a new water bottle, a new igloo (their wood hut was chewed and hard to clean ) and a dog chew that's peanut butter flavored ... For a very good deal !!! I'm thrilled and they seemed very happy! 
Their cage usually has hammocks but I am showing this one. Because you can see the toys better  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I got my 5 a Space Pod. They were scared of it at first and hid in the corner as far away from it a possible with wide eyes, but after they braved up a bit to inspect it it was fine. They love it now, and sometimes will magically be able to cram 4 in there at once! I make simple little hammocks for them all the time, so it's not too exciting when they get new ones. But they will definitely be getting some Christmas dinner too!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

And I gave my boyfriend's 2 boys a really big hammock which they seem to really enjoy now and spend most of their time on or inside of it.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Mine are getting a ferret bridge. A new huge hanging bed it's gorgeous, and a pink pouch thingy.... I already have in and let them have the bridge lol xxxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

I have no clue yet.


----------



## hoofprints-n-hearts (Oct 24, 2013)

My girls got a new little friend for Christmas. Couldn't stand the thought of this little guy being all alone in a pet store for the holidays. Granted, they won't get to see him for quite sometime, until after quarantine and neutering, but still. 
Also, they are getting a few different kinds of treats, as well as a new hammock and possibly a bean bag toy.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

Simon got new toys, hammocks, fleece liners, and today I cooked him some chicken livers, eggs and popped a piece of banana in. He pushed the eggs and liver away, and grabbed the banana. That's the last time I cook for him. lol


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

My boys have two bags of yogies from my mom, but I think I'll do some cooking for them. Maybe some sewing as well... I am asking for a DCN for their Xmas and my early bday present. Hope that happens! Happy holidays!


----------



## gelarphoenix (Dec 12, 2013)

It's going to come late but I've bought all the things I need to make a large birdcage rat-proofed and fun for them. Probably work on it new years eve or something. As for actual presents not really, while I've been wrapping presents I'll have scraps of paper I'll scrunch into a ball and Cloud has fun trying to unwrap it, I should put a bit of jam or something in the middle. The other day it was mega hot so I caved and gave them some seedless watermelon that I and SO were eating with spoons. It was gone in seconds.


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Mine are getting a hanging tunnel stuffed with a cozy blanket and some chicken flavored bones that I wrapped for them to tear into!


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

All 4 of my ratties are getting a new cage =D It's all I asked for this year. My parents were texting me pictures of different cages they found online since the DFN and DCN were a bit too pricey. But I stopped and looked at one of the ferret cages we have where I work and it's essentially the same size. It just has much smaller doors and plastic levels and ladders instead of wire. But it is 7 levels and I can use 3 of the solid levels to separate the boys and girls and that is what I wanted since the boy's cage is already WAY too small for them. and I know they got it since I know the size of the box and it's sitting wrapped behind the tree lol

Although either the girls or boys will have to be on fleece because the upper part does not have a litter pan. So we will see how that goes. The boys are already tearing up the liners I had on the wood in the girls old cage and the girls love tearing up fleece. I guess we will see =]

The money I get from selling the old cages will also go toward extra toys and things for them as well so it will be a late present for them =]


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

My boys got a new food bowl, and soft lovely fabric for me to make more beds out of. :3


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

My girls got a little kong, a real hammock, and a wicker ball bird toy that had in-shell peanuts in it, and I hope to make them a new hammock soon.


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

From my mom I got a 5lb bag of Harlan Teklad lab blocks (I make my own mix, but if I run out or don't have enough I use the lab blocks), and then a few of my friends chipped in to get me a new cage. 

I got my ratties new liners, a new water bottle, and a travel carrier. Also, with the Kobo card my SO got me, I'm going to get a book on trick training rats.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

*A mouse! And the freedom to hunt it*

The rat phobic wife is home for the holidays so it looked like a Grinchy Christmas for the poor ratties trapped in their cages for the holiday season. 

And with the poor ratties Locked all snug in their cage
On the counter a brazen wild mouse did appear!
Up on the chair the rat phobic sprang in a rage
Now in quandary which rodent most should she fear?
So by demand of the wife the rats were set free..
Now the mouse is fleeing and oh what a mess
Max in hot pursuit all beaming with glee
Oddly 'tis normal for our ratty Christmas

While our crafty, fast and streamlined part wild rat would have made quick work of a wild mouse, poor Max is a pudgy feeder rat, she's 5 month's old and fast and strong and she's giving it her all, but don't get too worried about the mouse... it's a 100 year old house with lots of holes and places for it to escape to. As long as Max is on patrol, the rodent phobic wife is relatively safe at least from the mouse, and Max has happy dreams of hunting prey and a reason for knocking everything over as she dashes around like a furry maniac... but my money is still on the mouse.

Honestly, I couldn't have dreamed up a better present for Max.... and watching her tearing around the place after a flitting shadow has been the highlight of my Christmas too. I've never seen her move so fast nor look so happy.

I think I'll let the fun go on a few more days before I set some humane mouse traps.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

LMAO rat daddy, that was just perfect X]


----------

